# [TableSmith] Magic Shop Inventory Generator



## MythosaAkira (Jan 25, 2003)

I've posted a new TS table to the gallery on my Web site for generating the inventory for a magic shop. If you have shops in your campaign where adventurers can buy and sell magic items (my preference is to make them fairly rare, but I do have a few in my world), you can use this table to determine what the shop has in stock as well as what they can get in the near future (a few days to a few weeks). It takes into account the town's/city's GP limit (as defined by the user), relative size of the shop (small or large), and the shop's sell factor (i.e.; the shopkeeper's markup), which is used for calculating prices.

The table is found at:

http://www.mythosa.net/Utils.html

in the table pack "3E Generators". Naturally, you need TableSmith to use it:

http://www.mythosa.net/Utils.html


----------



## wighair (Jan 28, 2003)

I just installed tablesmith (4.03) on my NT system, but it doesn't seem to be working.

categories and tables list box is empty. not sure what i should do to make the tables visible. I tried switching to archive, clicked on archives and get "run time error 53, file not found". then the prog crashes. 

If i select help, nothing happens.

help!


----------



## Chaz (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the update Bruce, I look forward to checking it out. Great program. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Jan 29, 2003)

wighair said:
			
		

> *I just installed tablesmith (4.03) on my NT system, but it doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> categories and tables list box is empty. not sure what i should do to make the tables visible. I tried switching to archive, clicked on archives and get "run time error 53, file not found". then the prog crashes.
> 
> ...




There was a problem with one of the installation files for 4.03 (it lacked the proper paths for where the various files were supposed to go), but it should have been corrected by now. The version currently available on my site should be fixed.


----------



## wighair (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks - I download again and all is now funky. Very nice prog.


----------



## Ds Da Man (Jan 31, 2003)

Thats what Ive been looking for! Mucho Gracious, senor!


----------

